# I need help getting into USC, NYU or UCLA film school, please any help I would love.



## _Phil_ (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello my names is Phillippe and Im from Atlanta, Georgia.  I really need help knowing what my chances are of getting into USC,NYU,or UCLA film school and what I could do better.  I currently have a GPA of a 4.0 weighted but I havent taken the SAT or ACT.  I am a very diverse person with many experiences, I was born in Venezuela ive lived in Mexico City, Cleveland Ohio, and Atlanta Georgia.  Ive been to a film camp for a sixweek period creating a pretty good short film.  I will be going to the New York Film academy this summer for 3 weeks at UNiversal Studios.  I have a passion for film, its what I want to do for the rest of my life but I know that if I dont enter into a good film school the chances of that happening are slim. Im in 9th grade but I am very driven and I am very ambitious.  Any help I would really apreciate it.    Thank YOU


----------



## AngryBanana (Mar 5, 2010)

So far you're doing excellent. 

Keep those grades up, but don't just do film related extra-curriculars. Join art club, enviromental club, something else that you're passionate about. 

Good universitys don't just want to see film robots. They want creatively rounded open people. 

Also, most high schools offer the PSAT or the PLAN(Pre-ACT), so when those become available, take them. Then when the real ones become available, take them, and take them seriously. 

And keep those grades up!! That is way more important than most people make it out to be. Also, start now with your creative portfolio. Basically, this is writing screenplays, short stories, shooting movies, story-board sketches. Study movies to see what's great about them. 

Just don't lose that passion.


----------

